# Freigabesystem für Software mit gleichzeitiger Installation



## takidoso (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo und halli,
Mal ne Frage and die Unix Gemeinde 
gibt es oder kennt ihr eine Software, die eine mehrstufe Programmfreigabe (also zeitversetzt von einem Test in ein Integrationssystem und von da  zeitversetzt in ein Produktionssystem) mit gleichzeitiger Installation der Software ausübt?

Anforderungsmäßig wäre da noch so etwas wie ein 4 Augenprinzip gewünscht.

Falls Ihr eine solche Software kennt, würde ich mehr sehr über die genaue Produktbezeichnung oder gar Links zu weiterführenden Seiten freuen.

herzlichen Dank im Voraus

Takidoso


----------

